# Mac mini et les écrans !...



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2005)

Ca coûte 110 euros ! Y a pas d'autres solutions ? Si je voulais me prendre un mac mini faudrait que je débourse cette somme pour connecter mon FORMAC Gallery, c'est un peu gênant...

Merci.


----------



## tirizde (19 Janvier 2005)

*Je suis sur le point de passer ma commande sur l'apple store et je n'ai pas du tout d'ecran......*
*Y'a t'il une marque assez bon marché proposant une connectique compatible directement avec le Macmini ?? *
*J'ai vu un modèle chez Acer.... mais il semble qu'il n'y en ait que pour PC....  *
*S'il faut ajouter encore 100 euros .... ça commence a faire bcp si on prend le 1,45ghz en + de la memoire, le clavier... etc... il vaut presque mieux acheter l'imac G5 17 pces qd on part de rien comme moi ! *
*@+*


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2005)

tirizde a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis sur le point de passer ma commande sur l'apple store et je n'ai pas du tout d'ecran......*
> *Y'a t'il une marque assez bon marché proposant une connectique compatible directement avec le Macmini ?? *
> *J'ai vu un modèle chez Acer.... mais il semble qu'il n'y en ait que pour PC....  *
> *S'il faut ajouter encore 100 euros .... ça commence a faire bcp si on prend le 1,45ghz en + de la memoire, le clavier... etc... il vaut presque mieux acheter l'imac G5 17 pces qd on part de rien comme moi ! *
> *@+*



Nan nos problèmes sont radicalement différent, moi c'est mon écran qui n'est pas compatible avec le mac mini et non pas l'inverse. La différence est radicale jeune padawan car 98 % des écrans PC classiques sont compatibles avec le mini mac, alors heureux ? 
Il suffit d'avoir un écran en DVI et même si il est en VGA comme la plupart, il te faut juste un adaptateur tout bête et devine quoi, il est fourni avec le mini mac !  :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2005)

Infos Apple...



			
				Doc Apple a dit:
			
		

> Video
> DVI video output for digital resolutions up to 1920 x 1200 pixels; supports 20-inch Apple Cinema display and 23-inch Apple Cinema HD display; supports coherent digital displays up to 154MHz; supports non-coherent digital displays up to 135MHz
> 
> VGA video output (*using included adapter*) to support analog resolutions up to 1920 x 1080 pixels
> ...


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

JPTK, tu as un ADC comme connecteur ou bien?


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> JPTK, tu as un ADC comme connecteur ou bien?



Bah oui c'était le titre du sujet avant que GOLF le modifie avec sa délicatesse habituelle...


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui c'était le titre du sujet avant que GOLF le modifie avec sa délicatesse habituelle...


Heu, oui, là, j'avais préparé ton ancien titre pour le mettre en sous titre et j'ai été dérangé  :rose:  :rateau: 

Bon, râle pas trop car ton fil a failli déménager dans Réagissez! 
J'ai préféré en faire un générique sur une question qui va inévitablement prendre de l'ampleur 

nb : il n' ya que toi pour soulevez une question pareille   
nb 2 : ce type de convertisseur a déjà été évoqué il y a qq mois


----------



## sucellus (20 Janvier 2005)

a) pour la mémoire il y a maintenant sur le net la doc pour ouvrir son mini-mac à la maison
b) pour l'écran les premier prix que j'ai trouver directement en DVI sont assez élevés 350¤ le 17" alors que en VGA (grâce a l'adaptateur fourni) c'est aux environs de 280
Pas contre il est vrai que je ne sait pas trop lequel choisir non plus 
Samsung / NEC / Viewsonic / Iiyama / SONY

Je m'orienterais plutot par là moi.
A voir en fonction du rafraichissement, de la résolution

Sinon pour JPTK, j'ai trouvé cela : Adaptateur ADC vers VGA...

Mais c'est presque le même prix


----------



## bouilla (20 Janvier 2005)

Pour mon futur mini, je me suis dégoté ce IIyama avec une connectique dvi, il est trouvable ds les 270¤   





Je le recois ds 2-3 jours, je vous dirais ce que ça vaut  


[edit] Merci Golf pour la ptite image !   

[reedit] et désolé je me rend compte que c'est un peu hors sujet!


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2005)

sucellus a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour JPTK, j'ai trouvé cela : Adaptateur ADC vers VGA...
> 
> Mais c'est presque le même prix



Merci c'est sympa, mais c'est pas ça qui me faut... 



> Adaptateur pour écran VGA sur un port ADC



Moi je veux un adaptateur pour écran ADC sur un port DVI  Apparemment c'est donc 100 euros donc je suis comme un con avec mon formac... :rateau:


----------



## sucellus (21 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est sympa, mais c'est pas ça qui me faut...
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je veux un adaptateur pour écran ADC sur un port DVI  Apparemment c'est donc 100 euros donc je suis comme un con avec mon formac... :rateau:



Mais non


----------



## MacEnro (30 Janvier 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon futur mini, je me suis dégoté ce IIyama avec une connectique dvi, il est trouvable ds les 270¤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question existentielle : tu l'as commandé noir, gris ou blanc ? Qu'est-ce qui va le mieux avec le Mac mini ??


----------



## bouilla (7 Février 2005)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Question existentielle : tu l'as commandé noir, gris ou blanc ? Qu'est-ce qui va le mieux avec le Mac mini ??




Alors excuse moi pour le retard !!  :rose: 


En noir, c'est moins salissant et parait il meilleur pour les yeux !    


Pour la ligne avec le mini je pourrais pas te dire, je ne l'ai pas encore recu   


Autrement, pour en revenir au E431, j'en suis assez content, les rendus des couleurs sont pas trop mauvais ( pour un tft   ). Il m'a fallu qd meme faire un bon quart d'heure de reglages pour obtenir qqchose de correct ! La vidéo est fluide aussi.

ça m'a aussi permis de voir a quel point la luminosité de mon (bon) "vieux" pismo etait en fin de vie  :rateau:


----------



## mac_pasdonald (16 Février 2005)

Flat screens chez surcouf:



a partir de 249¤ pour les 17 pouces:
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/VisuelProduit.aspx?idnoeud=1324

mais y en a pour 199¤ chez les petits chinois tout autour... le tout est d assurer la compatibilité


----------



## bouilla (16 Février 2005)

la plupart seront compatibles, le tout est de savoir si vous voulez un ecran de secretaire ou un ecran "milieu de gamme"...


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Février 2005)

Bonsoir, bonjour,

Je compte switcher bientôt. (Mac Mini) Mais comme il faut que j'échelone les dépenses, je vais commencer par l'écran.
J'en ai trouvé 2 qui me semblent bien pour mon budget.

17 pouces vga ET div.

19 pouces vga seulement.


La question est la suivante : le gain de qualité en DVI est-il si important qu'on peut préférer un écran plus petit (considérant qu'au niveau prix, la différence est assez faible) ? ou alors je reste en vga mas je profite d'un écran assez grand à un prix intéressant ?

Questions subsidiaires : Qui connaît ces écrans et peut me dire des choses dessus ?
Y aurait-il une incompatibilité quelconque avec OsX ?

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## golf (25 Février 2005)

Bonsoir (bonjour) et bienvenue

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans  la FAQ de "Logiciels" ou la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués


----------



## nouilleh (27 Février 2005)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau, et futur switcher via le mini mac.  

Mais avant de franchir le pas, je cherche un écran qui pourrait aller avec.
Votre avis sur celui là ? Qu'est-ce qu'il vaut ? (je cherche juste un écran tout bête je précise, pas le truc dernier cri :rose: )


Crystal Monitors CRY775 CAN Tube plat


----------



## mfay (27 Février 2005)

Le Mac Mini est compatible avec tous les écrans PC (ils sont tous soit VGA soit DVI).

Seul les anciens écrans Apple (ADC) nécéssitent un adaptateur un chouïa plus cher.
J'ai toujours pris des écrans PC avec mes Mac. Je préfère les normes bien établies, et le bon vieux VGA est toujours excellent jusqu'au 19".

Il faut dire que la connectique Apple avec les écrans a changé au moins 4 fois.
- La prise un peu spéciale des Premiers mac SE, SI, LC, ...
- La prise hyper compliquée des 6100
- La prise ADC
- Sans compter sur les prises spécifiques des portables.
- Et le retour sur VGA DVI.
Moi avec le VGA, j'ai toujours été tranquille


----------



## Jacky HUREL (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
je cherche un écran LCD 17" DVI avec Haut parleurs intégrés pour mac mini
ayant lu dans une revue ( je ne me souvient plus laquelle ) que le produit suivant :
Formac Pronitron 17.990 ( constructeur : Formac ? ou Energy ) semblait un bon compromis, je recherche l'adresse d'un revendeur ou des infos sur d'autres écrans
de ce type. D'avance merci


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

Energy est la filiale distribution de Formac 

Pour les écrans, d'autres infos dans ce fil : Ecran plat, lequel choisir !


----------



## Fred'X (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 

J'utilise un mac-mini depuis peu et j'ai un problème de définition, mon écran est assez sombre, j'ai créé un profil dans mes préférences mais ça ne semble pas suffisant (StarWars première version est quasiment irregardable) ; en revanche, lorsque je joue à Warcraft III, je me suis rendu compte qu'après avoir quitté le jeu, mon écran redevenait plus clair, ce qui est beaucoup plus agréable ; j'ai essayé avec un autre écran et ça semble agir de la même manière. 

L'écran est un Bélinea mais je l'ai testé avec un Dell et le problème semble être le même. 

Ce qui est surprenant c'est que l'écran semble s'assombrir au démarrage, c'est-à-dire qu'il démarre en "clair" et devient sombre un instant après (pour vous donner une idée, avec le fond d'écran par défault le coin bas-gauche est presque violet-indigo, quand j'ai fait ma première tentative d'étalonnage je ne voyais même pas l'ellipse grise dans le carré noir, même avec la luminosité au max) ; j'ai essayé de regarder quelles propriétés changeaient, celles de l'écran (hardware) sont les mêmes... 

Merci par avance... 

P.S : n'hésitez pas à me questionner au besoin...


----------



## daffyb (19 Avril 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, bonjour,
> 
> Je compte switcher bientôt. (Mac Mini) Mais comme il faut que j'échelone les dépenses, je vais commencer par l'écran.
> J'en ai trouvé 2 qui me semblent bien pour mon budget.
> ...


Étant donné que le 19" pouce affiche la même chose que le 17" avec des pixels plus gros, je tablerais plutot sur le 17.
C'est mon point de vue, mais je prévilégie toujours la résolution à la surface d'affichage


----------



## Pasleicht (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage l'achat d'un Mac mini.
J'ai un moniteur AppleVision 1710.
Je voudrais être sûr que l'adaptateur DVI/VGA fourni avec le Mac mini suffise bien à brancher mon moniteur (connecteur DB15) et, si c'est bien le cas, que mon moniteur sera alors exploitable à la résolution de 1152x870 que j'utilise actuellement à partir de mon G3 et qu'il ne sera pas limité à la résolution de 640x480 indiquée comme résolution VGA à l'adresse http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=112538 que j'ai trouvée dans ce fil (merci   ).

Merci de vos réponses.

P.S. Je suis néophyte en ce qui concerne l'utilisation des forums et je ne suis parvenu à trouver nulle part (et en particulier PAS dans la FAQ) le moyen de créer une nouvelle discussion. Merci pour votre aide là aussi.


----------



## golf (1 Juillet 2005)

Pasleicht a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne suis parvenu à trouver nulle part (et en particulier PAS dans la FAQ) le moyen de créer une nouvelle discussion.


Page d'accueil du forum où tu veux créer un fil, en haut et à gauche : "Nouveau" :


----------



## Pasleicht (1 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Page d'accueil du forum où tu veux créer un fil, en haut et à gauche : "Nouveau" :



J'ai donc confondu "forum" et "fil". Merci de ta réponse.
Est-ce plus cohérent de reprendre un fil auquel personne n'a contribué depuis plusieurs semaines comme je l'ai fait ou est-il nécessaire de créer une nouvelle discussion même si le sujet a déjà été abordé ?


----------



## golf (1 Juillet 2005)

Non, c'est très bien, tu es dans le sujet


----------



## mfay (1 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Étant donné que le 19" pouce affiche la même chose que le 17" avec des pixels plus gros, je tablerais plutot sur le 17.
> C'est mon point de vue, mais je prévilégie toujours la résolution à la surface d'affichage



Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi  Et pour le 17" tu auras peut-être un meilleur temps de réponse.


----------



## mfay (1 Juillet 2005)

Fred'X a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise un mac-mini depuis peu et j'ai un problème de définition, mon écran est assez sombre, j'ai créé un profil dans mes préférences mais ça ne semble pas suffisant (StarWars première version est quasiment irregardable) ; en revanche, lorsque je joue à Warcraft III, je me suis rendu compte qu'après avoir quitté le jeu, mon écran redevenait plus clair, ce qui est beaucoup plus agréable ; j'ai essayé avec un autre écran et ça semble agir de la même manière.



Fait un réglage d'étalonage en mode expert (très efficace et facile). Mais en plus, ne mets pas le contraste et la luminosité au maximum. Comme ça tu te reserve une marge en cas de besoin. Tu pourras aussi jouer sur le Gamma pour forcer un peu la luminosité.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Juillet 2005)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le 17" tu auras peut-être un meilleur temps de réponse.


Je ne vois pas le rapport...


----------



## mfay (2 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas le rapport...



Si on fait des économies en choisissant un 17". On peut en profiter pour en prendre un plus rapide.
C'est mieux pour les jeux.


----------



## macsurf (5 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
Mon imac 500Dv devient veillissant, l'ecran jaunatre, et je vais m'équiper d'un mini avec un écran 19" sur le site de la fnac il propose un 19" Samsung Samtron 94 V à 250 euros qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci 
A+


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (5 Mars 2006)

Je peux te transmettre mon expérience: Formac est très bon.


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2006)

En complément : Ecran plat, lequel choisir !


----------

